# Tuning for 1.6l diesel Cruze



## dieselboy731 (Feb 4, 2019)

Hey guys, I have been doing a little research and found something that people might be intersected in. Opel has the same engine as the Chevy Cruze 1.6 diesel. Now we can buy the Cruze and rally it with the 1.6 Diesel engine and not have to worry about DPF regen. Saves all of us fuel while rallying

On a unrelated note, this is what a smirk emoji looks like


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

